# 2.5 to 3 gallon tank- best options?



## Rapunzzel (Aug 9, 2012)

I want to get preferably a 2.5 gallon, maybe 3, for my next betta. I'm looking online and see mixed reviews. So far, it appears that Fluval makes a good tank but nothing in the 2.5 or 3 range- only 1.5, 2 and larger than 3. Also, Aqueon Mini Bow and Tetra are options, as well as a basic 2.5 or 3 gal tank with a cover. I also really want to have a light though, and I like that those others come pre-installed with one.

*Anyway*, does anyone have any great suggestions for a 2.5 or 3gal? Any with lights pre-installed, or do you have any tips for picking out a light to use?


----------



## Kenny G (Jun 9, 2012)

I actually have 2 of the Aqueon 2.5 mini bows. I love them because the lids fits well and the 15w 120v bulb helps keep the tank well lit plus add's gently warms the water so I don't need to use a heater. Also the filters are easy to find and inexpensive. Here is a link and check the reviews for yourself. http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3611436&lmdn=Fish+Aquariums+&amp;+Bowls


----------



## Rapunzzel (Aug 9, 2012)

Thank you for your help, Kenny. I will consider this one!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 22, 2012)

I have both the mini bow and the standard 2.5 with lid and I like them both. The advantage of the mini bow is that it has the light and the filter already whereas the other one you need to provide your own. The standard 2.5 g tank is longer than the mini bow, shorter, and thinner. It just depends on what you want.


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

Of the ones I have, I like the Aqueon Minibow 2.5 and the Marineland Crescent 3 the most. The Aqueon's hood is pretty much impervious to my cats. While the Crescent is bigger and prettier for a similar price, the top is not particularly four legged pet proof IMO.


----------



## 914joe (Jul 21, 2012)

How about this 3 gallon curved glass JBJ Picotope,the only thing is it does not seem to come with a lid ,you can find it on Amazon.


----------



## 914joe (Jul 21, 2012)

You can pick this Tetra Crescent Aquarium Kit up at Amazon as well, and this one comes in a 3 gallon or 5, and the 5 gallon is cheaper than the 3 gallon.


----------



## Rapunzzel (Aug 9, 2012)

Hmm. The Mini Bow 2.5 is sounding better and better...and $35 is a pretty good price. 914Joe, I like both of those, but I knew I would have to get an odd lid due to the curved glass. EDIT: But I see the second one DOES have a lid. Another good option!


----------



## LynnO (Aug 2, 2012)

I have a Marineland Crescent 3, and really like it so far. http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752385&lmdn=Brand

Also - the filter has different flow settings, which is nice. I do not have to baffle the filter. However - I have a veil tail and this may not be the same for other Bettas, but I thought I would mention it. 

I now wish I had gotten the 5 gallon! 

Good luck!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

i have the aqueon mini bow 2.5 gallon too. i like it alright. mine was free lol.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

What about this, I have it: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11051817&lmdn=Brand Lebron lives in this, and he's pretty happy.  The filter's strong and I don't use it, but that's it. And for the cords, the lid kinda pops out a bit but they don't jump. It's a good tank, not that big but still big.


----------



## happypappy (Apr 5, 2012)

I have the minibow 1 gal --- too small; the minibow 2.5 gal -- just right. But I changed the bulb that came with it to the new type and it is MUCH better; less heat and more light. Petsmart has bulbs at around 10.00, but walmart's bulb is brighter and only cost $3.
I also have the crescent 3 gal -- love this tank also but the filter that comes with it is much too big. I have replaced with the tetra 3I. The led light that comes with this tank is great. Some complain that the open areas in the cover enable the betta to jump out but mine are not jumpers.
good luck in your choice ----


----------



## debiamm (Oct 25, 2011)

What about this one, it looks nice for me.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tetra-LED-Cube-3-Gallon-Aquarium-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/20693135


See ya!


----------



## stephanier (Jul 15, 2012)

I have the aqueon mini bow 2.5 and I love it! The only problem I've had with it is that the filter is too strong for my betta and it caused some fin damage. I have now ordered a pre-filter sponge to put around the intake to reduce the flow. If you go with the mini-bow, just be prepared to reduce the flow of the intake. I would recommend it, it's a great tank!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

I have this one in a 5 gallon and love it ! The light is in the hood and a natural sunlight bulb 10 watt, its bright thats for sure and Perseus didnt much care for it till I put I floated some Hornwort on top of the water and it help block the light from him plus my plants are doing great, I also have some Anacharis floating in the bottom. They way its shaped there is lots of room and Perseus in having a blast in it. I love that I can see all the way around it without leaving my chair when I watch him which is most of the time...lol It comes in a 3 gallon and right now the 5 gallon is on sale and cheaper then the 3 gallon. The filter is a bio-wheel and not to over powering for Perseus but I float his Betta log under it anyway, like I said before lots of room because if the shape but it doesnt take up much room on my table. Love it ! I just saw the 3 gallon is not the Hex shape but still looks like a great tank. But why not get the 5 gallon since its on sell plus free shipping. Good luck with whatever tank you get !



http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470939291&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't know what your budget is, but I love my IQ5 Dymax tank. It's just under 3.5 gallons, and I keep a smallish female in it with a lot of plants and a few shrimp. The fish has plenty of room to explore/swim, never seems bored (hunting the shrimp really helps there, I think) and the tank has many good things about it. 

- The filter is in a sump at the back, hidden behind a false wall. Downside is, you have to watch that the water levels don't drop in the sump, as the heater is housed back there too. I check that every water change, more in hot weather. 

- It comes with inbuilt filter, lid and plant friendly LED light. Mine was sold without a heater (the adjustable Dymax mini heater fits the sump perfectly) but I bought the smaller IQ3 with one, so I think where you get it makes a difference. 

- It's acrylic and light to carry, and a cube so has a small footprint for desk or bedside table. 

- The filter pump is adjustable so you can reduce the flow easily. 


Not the cheapest option, but I do love this tank and I'm very glad I bought it.


----------



## farmgirl598 (Jul 27, 2012)

I just won a 5 gallon FluVal Chi on eBay for 35 bucks! There are some decent deals out there, if you look around a bit.


----------

